# Housing Idolos together?



## Moreliarty (Mar 30, 2019)

I have 3 Idolomantis Diabolicas that I've been planning to house together. I know their changes of eating each other are relatively low, but I'm still worried about it. I've had ghosts who had no problems living together, but I've also had a few instances of cannibalism with them.

Does anyone have experience with this? How well fed do I need to keep them to prevent cannibalism? All 3 just molted to L3 and I'm currently feeding them each 2 house flies every day.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 30, 2019)

I wouldn't suggest keeping them communally If you don't want to take chances. I have never kept this species, but I'd keep them separate to avoid cannibalism because I've had devastating cannibalism with ghosts and violins, other 'communal' species. That's just me, though others could have a different opinion.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 30, 2019)

I never had this species, but keep them separated so you are sure they won't eat each other.


----------



## Chemz (Apr 2, 2019)

I've never kept the species, but I would reccomend against keeping them communally.


----------



## Jaywo (Apr 2, 2019)

My female ate one of my males after L4. I would not recommend it unless you have a huge environment for them. They require a lot of individual space.


----------

